# Switching out Handlebars and Stem after a crash on a Trek 2.1



## vlad2010 (Jun 3, 2010)

Hey Guys,

I'm in the process of getting my bike ready to go for this season and looking to fix up some things from my end of the year crash last time - (nothing bad, just bent the heck out of my handle bars)

I currently have a 2009 Trek 2.1 ( TrekBikes.com Bike Archive | 2009 2.1 )

And I picked up Ritchey WCS Streem Carbon Handlebars ( Ritchey Logic - Road - Bars - WCS Carbon Streem ) to replace my bent ones.

Now I still have my Bontrager Race Lite OS, 7 degree, 31.8mm stem on the bike (stock) but I would like to switch it out with a Ritchey Carbon one to match the handle bars. 

My question is, what size stem should I look for? I know it has to be 31.8 mm but what about length? 

I'm trying to get all the parts together to have my shop install everything when I go in for tune up! Thanks!


----------



## bikerjohn64 (Feb 9, 2012)

Were you comfortable with your previous setup? If so; compare the toasted handlebar with your new one (in terms of reach distance; drop height and profile) and if they are pretty close then stay with the same length stem. 
Otherwise it may be a good time to use the stem you have and go get fitted to see if all is good. 
Good luck and hope you have a better season riding!


----------



## vlad2010 (Jun 3, 2010)

^ Thanks, I started reading up some more and it looks like it would be the best to go get fitted, and then make a purchase.


----------



## TorontoGuy (Mar 17, 2012)

Use a short stem


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

THe stem is marked with the length in mm. It's engraved but it may be covered with paint. IIRC it is right near the 7* marking.


----------

